#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Ayutthaya - Bann KunPra Food & Hostel

## dirtydog

Ayutthaya/Bann KonPra Food & Hostel, This place is on U Thong Road and is pretty expensive by Ayutthaya standards, the old fried rice starts at 50baht but you got to admit the presentation is good, the rooms start at 400baht per night but due to being right on the main road and this being a Teak House the traffic noise is horrendous, also the bathrooms are shared, for a meal this place is worth going to as they seem quite inventive on the food side of things, to stay there I think it is probably not suitable for most farangs, at 11pm they lock the gates so it's time to try and climb over the wall and also there is no off road parking.





The inside restaurant that nobody uses.



The view across the river.



View of the restaurant from our table.



Some of the outside seating area.



Next up we got the food, Cashew nuts and Chicken, fried rice with pork, and dragoon fruit salad.







Bann Kun Pra address;
48 Moo3, Huarattanachai, U Thong Road, Ayutthaya.
Phone Number;
035 241 1978

----------


## dirtydog

The view from the upstairs lounge area for hotel guests.



A 400baht per night room with loads of road noise.



Communal toilets and shower at Bann Konpra.



They have a 4 bed dormitory there aswell, I didn't ask to look inside but here is the outside  :Sad:

----------


## Ice Maiden

Do you have a curfew living there?

Ours was eleven'o'clock, not too shabby!

----------


## MeMock

> not suitable for most farangs, at 11pm they lock the gates so it's time to try and climb over the wall


Ummmm yes I think so Ice.

----------

